# FAD Reports?



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Any recent FAD reports? Headed out there Saturday if anyone else is. 32’proline express with a tower. Name “Keepin it Reel”


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't have a report but hiltons is showing a good temp break just SW of Fad 4 running up through the steps.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Heading out sat too. Will be on 54 bertram Miss Mickey. Channel 67 I think.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> Heading out sat too. Will be on 54 bertram Miss Mickey. Channel 67 I think.
> View attachment 1096568


 10/4 good luck.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

reel office1 said:


> Don't have a report but hiltons is showing a good temp break just SW of Fad 4 running up through the steps.


Yeah I saw that. Hopefully we can get on something


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

My bad- we will be on 68 not 67


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Cjperciavalle said:


> Yeah I saw that. Hopefully we can get on something


Good luck! Post a report when you get back. Weather permitting we're headed out that way next Saturday.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Best reports are on the FB FAD page, which I'm fairly certain I've seen your name on there.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Best reports are on the FB FAD page, which I'm fairly certain I've seen your name on there.


Yessir I’m on there, just wanted to see if I could find a report from someone not on there.


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

I am itchn for my first fad trip. Please help me understand tho. WindAlert predicts [email protected] for pensacola beach. Is that favorable for a 60 mile run this saturday?

Recenlty... EACH time i leave a pond slick bay, it has been crazy chop and unlikely conditions to reach those fads in the gulf. I am thinking that ideal conditions will be needed for me and my boat.

Running 2022 WC 255 Dc twin 150s

But for those going... what is our eta.? Maybe i will have more confidence knowing y`all are close by. 
J


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

highrecall said:


> I am itchn for my first fad trip. Please help me understand tho. WindAlert predicts [email protected] for pensacola beach. Is that favorable for a 60 mile run this saturday?
> 
> Recenlty... EACH time i leave a pond slick bay, it has been crazy chop and unlikely conditions to reach those fads in the gulf. I am thinking that ideal conditions will be needed for me and my boat.
> 
> ...


Sorry.. etd and from where? I really wanna hit these fads


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

highrecall said:


> Sorry.. etd and from where? I really wanna hit these fads


Hey man, I think it’s going to be a beautiful day and shouldn’t be rough at all. I would make that run in your boat all day long. We are headed out of orange beach and leaving the dock around 5:30. Will be in a 32ft proline express with a tower. Cant miss us. Holler if you see us. Boat name is “Keepin it Reel” but my name is CJ. If y’all make it out and see us feel free to reach out. Happy to help in any way I can. Last time I had someone buddy boat for there first blue water trip they caught a blue marlin so maybe I could pass that luck to you as well lol.


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Cjperciavalle said:


> Hey man, I think it’s going to be a beautiful day and shouldn’t be rough at all. I would make that run in your boat all day long. We are headed out of orange beach and leaving the dock around 5:30. Will be in a 32ft proline express with a tower. Cant miss us. Holler if you see us. Boat name is “Keepin it Reel” but my name is CJ. If y’all make it out and see us feel free to reach out. Happy to help in any way I can. Last time I had someone buddy boat for there first blue water trip they caught a blue marlin so maybe I could pass that luck to you as well lol.


huge thanks! we are gonna give it a shot!!


----------



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

we're headed out of Orange Beach in the morning as well... Going to hang around the nipple/elbow area. 23ft Everglades Gulf Adventurer. we'll be on channel 68 as well. Hoping there are still some Wahoo and bull Dolphin in the area. water temps are dropping...


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Crisis Management said:


> we're headed out of Orange Beach in the morning as well... Going to hang around the nipple/elbow area. 23ft Everglades Gulf Adventurer. we'll be on channel 68 as well. Hoping there are still some Wahoo and bull Dolphin in the area. water temps are dropping...


Good luck. 68 here as well. Water temps around 77-79, hopefully still Okay. Will be running through the elbow on the way back in to hit a couple grouper holes. 32proline express with a tower. “Keepin it Reel” my name is Cj


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

I sold my proline back in April- 27 ft wa with tower- and have been riding on other people‘s boats since. I miss having my own as it does not always pan out as intended when boat hopping- as is the case today. My trip was canceled so I will be waiting on the sofa hoping y’all to tear it up and post reports tomorrow night.
just for future reference if any of y’all need an angler/deckhand or captain to help maybe run the boat overnight or help out in anyway give me a shout. I just love getting out there and trolling/jigging.
tight lines and Hope the trips go well!


----------



## ltmguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Please update how y’all did. I couldn’t get out there today


----------



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

caught a black fin and skipjack tuna near the elbow. no other hits. It was a little rougher than the forecast was suggesting. Water looked great.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Crisis Management said:


> caught a black fin and skipjack tuna near the elbow. no other hits. It was a little rougher than the forecast was suggesting. Water looked great.


yep, noaa's forecast was a little off but doable. kinda hard to see the bite when you're deepdropping in 2-3 occasional 4's..
jack


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Crisis Management said:


> caught a black fin and skipjack tuna near the elbow. no other hits. It was a little rougher than the forecast was suggesting. Water looked great.


Thanks, we went 3-3 on wahoo with the biggest one being 55#, 0-1 on whites and 1-1 on blues


----------

